# Good trainer/club in Mississauga/Brampton/Caledon area? GTA



## skam.xo (May 15, 2013)

So I have been rifling through google and various websites, can anyone reccomend a good trainer for IPO as an all arounder? I want to do agility and maybe obedience but IPO first preference. My pup is about 10 weeks now.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would contact Scarborough SchH club. Frank and Hank and team are awesome!

Scarborough Select German Shepherd Schutzhund Club

Also, Synergy Working Dog Club. Marvin and Dwyn are amazing people. Great trainers as well.

Synergy Working Dog Club


----------

